# [SOLVED] Bsod dxgkrnl.sys



## emileletueur (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

i post today because i have some bsod since 2 weeks then my pc have been buy from 1 month.
Bsod often appear while i stop pc with dxgkrnl.sys and page fault on non paged area ...
Can you help to resolve ?

in attachment dump et perfmon log

ps: sry for my bad english i am a frenchie with poor english

chuz!


edit: pc spec

*OS *Windows Home Prenium 64 
*CPU *Intel Core i5 2500K 
*Motherboard *Asus P8Z68-V LX 
*Memory *Corsair XMS3 2 x 4 Go DDR3 PC12800 CAS 9 
*Graphics Card *Asus EAH6770 DC SL/2DI/1GD5 

http://www.sevenforums.com/profile.php?do=extra 
*Case *Zalman Z9 Plus 
*Hard Drives *Corsair Force Series 3 - 60 Go


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bsod dxgkrnl.sys*

Your English is much better than my French! :0)

Check Windows Update to ensure that you have all available Windows updates. Your system has 65 updates after SP1, most systems have 70 or more.

We've seen a number of BSOD issues with SSD's recently. Here's the information that I've compiled:


> There's not a whole bunch available to test SSD's. The "easiest" test is to remove the SSD, install a platter-based hard drive, install Windows and test for stability that way.
> 
> Here's some suggestions:
> - Update the SSD's firmware to the latest available version (VERY IMPORTANT!!!)
> ...



I seem to recall issues with the Asus GamerOSD software - but can't find it anywhere. I did find that it's an overclocking device - so I must request that you remove all overclocks from your system and return it to stock values while we're troubleshooting. Feel free to resume overclocking once we've succeeded in stabilizing the system.

*dtsoftbus01.sys* Fri Jan 13 08:45:46 2012 (4F10358A) - Belongs to Daemon Tools
Please do the following:
Daemon Tools (and Alcohol % software) are known to cause BSOD's on Win7 systems due to the sptd.sys driver.
Please uninstall the program, then use the following free tool to ensure that the troublesome sptd.sys driver is removed from your system (pick the 32 or 64 bit system depending on your system's configuration): DuplexSecure - FAQ

*MTiCtwl.sys* Tue Nov 04 02:40:50 2008 (490FFC82) - belongs to Samsung Magic Tune.
Please uninstall the application from your system. After we're finished troubleshooting, feel free to install the latest available version (this version dates from 2008 - prior to the release of Win7).

*ATKDispLowFilter.sys* Tue May 13 23:03:13 2008 (482A5671) - a part of the Asus GamerOSD utility. Please update this program immediately. If the update doesn't replace the 2008 version of this driver, then uninstall it.

*asusgsb.sys* Thu Sep 27 09:14:50 2007 (46FBACCA) - a part of the Asus GamerOSD utility. Please update this program immediately. If the update doesn't replace the 2007 version of this driver, then uninstall it.

*adfs.SYS* Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195) - a component of Adobe products - most often seen in Adobe Reader. Update all Adobe products and see if this driver is updated.

Many of the BSOD's blame video drivers. Please:
- download a fresh copy of your video drivers from the ATI website: ATI Catalyst
- uninstall the current video drivers
- install the freshly downloaded video drivers
- monitor for further BSOD's.

If all of the above doesn't stop the BSOD's, please run Driver Verifier according to these instructions: Driver Verifier Settings

Further info on BSOD error messages available at: http_:_//www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html

*The following info is just FYI, I've already addressed the issues that I saw in the above paragraphs*
3RD PARTY DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES

```
[font=lucida console]
amdxata.sys          Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
AiChargerPlus.sys    Mon Nov 08 01:48:26 2010 (4CD79D3A)
aswSnx.SYS           Tue Sep 06 16:38:16 2011 (4E6684B8)
dtsoftbus01.sys      Fri Jan 13 08:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)
[Color=Red]MTiCtwl.sys          Tue Nov 04 02:40:50 2008 (490FFC82)[/Color]
aswTdi.SYS           Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
aswRdr.SYS           Tue Sep 06 16:36:39 2011 (4E668457)
[Color=Red]ATKDispLowFilter.sys Tue May 13 23:03:13 2008 (482A5671)[/Color]
EIO64.sys            Tue Jul 21 22:34:42 2009 (4A667AC2)
aswSP.SYS            Tue Sep 06 16:38:14 2011 (4E6684B6)
AsUpIO.sys           Mon Aug 02 22:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)
AsIO.sys             Mon Aug 23 21:53:02 2010 (4C7325FE)
AiCharger.sys        Wed Oct 20 08:00:33 2010 (4CBED9E1)
atikmpag.sys         Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
aswMonFlt.sys        Tue Sep 06 16:36:29 2011 (4E66844D)
aswFsBlk.SYS         Tue Sep 06 16:36:13 2011 (4E66843D)
point64.sys          Wed May 18 04:07:20 2011 (4DD37E38)
dsNcAdpt.sys         Mon Mar 30 22:33:33 2009 (49D180FD)
[Color=Red]asusgsb.sys          Thu Sep 27 09:14:50 2007 (46FBACCA)[/Color]
atikmdag.sys         Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
asmtxhci.sys         Wed Jun 01 22:27:46 2011 (4DE6F522)
Rt64win7.sys         Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
GEARAspiWDM.sys      Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
ICCWDT.sys           Wed Aug 18 04:27:45 2010 (4C6B9981)
RTKVHD64.sys         Tue Jun 28 07:09:04 2011 (4E09B650)
AtihdW76.sys         Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
asmthub3.sys         Wed Jun 01 22:27:58 2011 (4DE6F52E)
[Color=Red]adfs.SYS             Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)[/Color]
IOMap64.sys          Thu Feb 04 20:55:34 2010 (4B6B7A96)
Rt64win7.sys         Mon May 16 10:53:31 2011 (4DD13A6B)
[/font]
```
 http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AiChargerPlus.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSnx.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=dtsoftbus01.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=MTiCtwl.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswTdi.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswRdr.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ATKDispLowFilter.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=EIO64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSP.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AsUpIO.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AsIO.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AiCharger.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmpag.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswMonFlt.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswFsBlk.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=point64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=dsNcAdpt.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=asusgsb.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmdag.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=asmtxhci.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ICCWDT.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AtihdW76.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=asmthub3.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=adfs.SYS 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=IOMap64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\030112-6645-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb 29 18:31:27.940 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:27:45.158
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa82`08825018 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06a41756 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022912-5881-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb 29 17:02:57.168 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:00.402
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreSelectRedirectionBitmap+77 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!GreSelectRedirectionBitmap+77
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff902`c0149038 00000000`00000000 fffff960`00244dbf 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022912-5896-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb 29 12:58:11.278 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:20.512
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+36024 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+36024
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`0140bdd0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022812-6692-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 28 06:57:39.690 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:54:39.533
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+54 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+54
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa82`0c24af50 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02cd0a74 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022812-6146-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Feb 27 22:32:13.617 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:50:41.299
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!HMGRTABLE::ExpandTable+df )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!HMGRTABLE::ExpandTable+df
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`99588c28 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ca80ba 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022712-5444-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 26 14:18:34.434 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:06:46.651
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa81`08833018 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06ae1756 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\022612-5506-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Feb 25 22:25:30.720 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:41:50.953
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa90`086ef018 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06ae1756 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\021212-12760-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Feb 11 21:25:37.649 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:41:27.935
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseReference+16
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffaa0`082f8018 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06c7e756 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 0703
BiosReleaseDate = 10/21/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## emileletueur (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Bsod dxgkrnl.sys*

Thx for your reply !
since two or three day i haven't bsod, in fact i think found the solution, in some posts on the internet relative to dxgkrnl.sys, i haved activate hardware acceleration for flash player which cause some problem .... i de-actived this and now all seem to be cool :grin:

thx !


----------

